

Who does peer review? - anigbrowl
http://scicomm.scimagdev.org/

======
anigbrowl
The original title of this project is 'who does peer review?' but this is not
very informative of what it is about for people who are not regular readers of
_Science_ and who may not be familiar with the URL.

Please do not change it. Before citing the HN guidelines, I invite you to
consider the difference between _editing_ and _editorializing_.

